# NGD - Ibanez EHB1506MS



## Radau (Jan 15, 2021)

I've had this for about a week now and I'm loving it. I've had the 5 string version for about a year now and I was waiting to see if they were going to do a 6 in matte black, they didn't so here we are.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 15, 2021)

Holy shit that is nice.


----------



## Radau (Jan 15, 2021)

Recorded some audio real quick.


----------



## profwoot (Jan 15, 2021)

The 5-string version of this is currently in the lead to be my first bass (for hacky recording). Do you find it ergonomic and tonally versatile?


----------



## Radau (Jan 16, 2021)

profwoot said:


> The 5-string version of this is currently in the lead to be my first bass (for hacky recording). Do you find it ergonomic and tonally versatile?


I've got Musicman's and Dingwalls and I find the EHB is the most comfortable out of them, they're super light and they sound great. And I've been playing Musicman for 10 years


----------



## Selkoid (Jan 21, 2021)

Radau said:


> Recorded some audio real quick.




Sounds great dude, what's your signal chain?


----------



## Radau (Jan 22, 2021)

Selkoid said:


> Sounds great dude, what's your signal chain?


That was Bass > Darkglass M900 > UAD Apollo Twin


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 22, 2021)

Which level is your 5 string, 1000 or 1500 (or more to the point, Nordy’s or Bart’s)?


----------



## lewis (Jan 23, 2021)

I wish Ibanez just used normal soapbar pickups personally.
But that personal gripe aside of mine, this thing looks stunning!


----------



## Radau (Jan 23, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Which level is your 5 string, 1000 or 1500 (or more to the point, Nordy’s or Bart’s)?


1005


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 23, 2021)

Radau said:


> 1005


Thanks. How do the Bartolini’s stack up in your opinion?


----------



## Radau (Jan 26, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> Thanks. How do the Bartolini’s stack up in your opinion?


They sound great, not sure why people shit on them haha


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 6, 2021)

I've been curious about this bass, and have just ordered one. Thanks for sharing your experience and that video,


----------

